# Police report for car damage



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Dears,
I got some minor scratch, dent and deform on my car because of my fault during parking in a very tight and 90 degree bend entrance of Mayfair hotel in Dubai on 29/Jan/2015 (just a week ago). It collided to the wall. The problem is I didn't report to the Police soon the incident happen. Is it possible to report the Police next week or after to get the Police report for repair at Body shop. As now I know there is the rule is "No body work repair without police report" here. I am residing in Abu Dhabi. Please give me some advice what is the best thing should I do for this such of case.
Appreciate your help !


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

You have 3 options. 1. Call the police at the spot of the accident (or another location in AD) and get the report. Will cost 500aed as you are at fault. Options 2 and 3 are a grey area, one is free and one is 50aed cost, you will figure them out if you ask around.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Best option in my opinion is to go straight to the police station and explain exactly what happened. They will guide you on the right documents required. You will need to sign a document that it's your fault and I think they will provide you with a pink slip equivalent which you can use for repairs.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Or do what everyone else does, feign ignorance and say it happened overnight/in the past few days, I never noticed it before officer..

Or you could learn how to drive :boxing:


----------



## m.ocean (Jun 21, 2013)

I had a similar dent. I called police in sharjah but eventually had to go police station. Told them what happened, Police (SAAED) inspected vehicle, took its pictures and issues me certificate for repair after two day. It cost me 300 AED that I later paid while renewing car registration.


----------

